# Verschiedene KoKühlungen!!?



## Eiswolf93 (24. Juli 2008)

*Verschiedene KoKühlungen!!?*

Hi

Ich hab mich mal bisschen in Foren, in Extreme Kühlmethoden geforscht und mir sind vorallem, die noch "mobilen" Kompressorkühlungen ins Auge gefallen.

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass es Unterschiedliche Arten von KoKü gibt, aber ich nicht weiß welche von denen besser kühlt, und wie damit der Preis steigt.

Hat jemand so eine Art Liste, wo die verschieden KoKü nach derm Preis geordnet sind? Und natürlich die maximale Kühleistung?

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Hyperhorn (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Verschiedene KoKühlungen!!?*

Was meinst du mit "mobilen Koküs"? Singlestages?
Die bewegen sich preislich bei etwa 500€, zweistufige Kaskaden liegen meist deutlich über 1000€. Etwas mehr Leistung kann man noch durch Rotarys herausholen, gerade bei Kaskaden würde ich aber eigentlich nicht mehr von "mobil" sprechen. 
Preislisten sind eigentlich nicht möglich, das musst du direkt aushandeln...

Die Finger lassen sollte man allerdings von gebrauchten Mach 2 & Co. Deren günstiger Preis ist oft angesichts geringer Leistung, hoher Laufzeit und erforderlichen Reparaturen/ fehlenden Sockelkits etc. mit Ärgernissen verbunden.


----------



## Oliver (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Verschiedene KoKühlungen!!?*

Eine Kaskade bewegt sich in der Preisklasse von 1.500 bis 2.000 Euro  Autokaskaden sind recht effizient und vergleichbar klein, dafür sind sie aber auch unbezahlbar ^ ^

Wirklich "mobil" sind aber keine der Lösungen, alleine schon wegen des Gewichts.


----------



## moc (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Verschiedene KoKühlungen!!?*

Das ist natürlich Ansichtssache: Die Standard-Kokü von mir bringt so ca. 19-20kg auf die Waage (bei der Post, also mit dicker Verpackung und sämtlichen Zubehör) dh. die Anlage alleine wiegt schon so um die grob 18kg.
Das kann man schon tragen. Wenn natürlich oben noch ein 20kg PC draufsteht, siehts wieder böser aus.


----------

